# What I did last week...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Well I had 2 days off last week and those two days I spent working on my car. First thing I did was change my oil (nothing exciting) then I changed my brake pads (again nothing exciting.) But while doing my brake pads I finally got around to installing my 2" drop. Sprint Springs GR2 front struts and Tokico Blue's in the rear (thanks to Timbo for the fronts and HKSr20det for the rears) Anyways here is a picture of that.










After that I jacked my car back up to install my Pacesetters header. Pacesetters gets lots of shit from sucking and stuff and I heard bad things about the EGR tube, but mine fit perfect, maybe because my car is a 95 and is still ODBI ???










YAAY, not I can feel a *little* more pull down low... actually I dont even feel to much, but Its still a good mod to have. Thanks Se7entySe7en!

And then today The tire shops were finally opened so I could get mine mounted and balanced... Here she is now.














































Next on my agenda is to tint the windows and get a new style grill along with some BMW style eyebrows fitted for my halo's. Oh and I gotta change my axles this friday 

(FOR ALL THE FULL SIZE PICTURES I TOOK TODAY GO HERE)
http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/MyCar/June1603/BigPics/


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

What is that I hear? Oh its the sound of your car thanking you 

Great stuff looks 100% better!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like..... its the black version of my car 
.... what size are ur tires bro? 195/60?? i got the 195/60 tires and they look exactly like urs... BULKY... so bulky that they tuck in the rear after a 2 " drop!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hell yeah they tuck in the rear with the 2" drop LOL. and yes they are 195/60...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *hell yeah they tuck in the rear with the 2" drop LOL. and yes they are 195/60... *


i wish it would tuck in the front too though... it looks so unbalanced on our rides... (damn that front fender cut higher) i was thinking of cutting one coil off in the front to even it out but i dont want to make the ride any bouncier. are u plannung on changing anything with ur front springs?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

God,
The rims and the drop totally change the imression that your car makes on the viewer. Almost looks like a lowered SE-L now.

Seth

P.S. I have the same kind of scuff on my front driver side bumper.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job:thumbup: 

those wheels made is 100% better IMO , and the drop brought it up to 200% 

all you need now are the SE-L sides and you're done 

.. btw, how does your car ride now with the new springs?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

White b14, I dont plan on cutting any coils on the front, but we'll see where things go... I'm looking to get SEL skirts and a lower front bumper (maybe a 200sx bumper with the stillen lip) to give it a lower appearance)

Seth. Thanks  I've had that scrape on the bumper since I got the car, but ever pic I've posted on here I photoshopped it out. Actually all the cleaning materials you see near the front bumper is like bug and tar removers because I found out yesterday that that scratch took no paint off of my car, I just have some other cars paint on mine, I'm working on getting it cleaned up 

Omega Thank for the compliment, the ride is pretty bouncy but it isnt the worst thing I've riden in. The bigger wheels made it bounce less than when I was on the 13's for 2 days, that was unbearable.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *White b14, I dont plan on cutting any coils on the front, but we'll see where things go... I'm looking to get SEL skirts and a lower front bumper (maybe a 200sx bumper with the stillen lip) to give it a lower appearance)
> 
> *


me 2... i just need the SE-L sides and im done with the exterior of my car. i got the 200sx front and the 98 sentra rear already.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

isnt the size tire your supposed to get 195-50-15 to be acurate?


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Damn man it looks nice, also you have some nice plants. http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/MyCar/June1603/BigPics/DSC01380.JPG


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

wowow. that looks rreeaall good. BTW axles suck i hate them i wish they didnt exist. PITA job it is


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ICEJ thanks for the plants comment, thats whats growing in my mothers mini-driveway side garden thing, I dunno what it really is, but it looks like something else...


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

yea it does  , nice little collection.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you need some tire-wet stuff on those wheels! hit the tires with some armorall protectant, or some of that wet tire shine stuff, makes them look real black, and that will set your rims off realllllly nice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hey james, way to represent the black b14. well done bro!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Lookin' good. Borderline SE-L material. Large improvement.
And BTW, all B14's including yours are OBD2, despite the rumors.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dunno about this... mine has less 02 sensors and different EGR location, as well as a different style exhaust as the later B14s.


----------

